# Derby embedded mit NetBeans



## Calli (17. Januar 2010)

Hallo 

habe ein kleines/großes Problem, ich benutze Netbeans mit Derby und finde es immer sehr Praktisch wnen ich mir kleine Tebellen zusammenbasteln muss das NetBeans da schon eine GUI vorgibt und sowas.

Mein Problem: ich muss ein Projekt für die schule als Embedded Datenbank machen und aus welchem grund auch immer will mein NetBeans das nicht.

Wenn ich bei Java DB (Embedded) eine neue verbindung hinzufügen will sagt mir NetBeans immer:

Unable to add connection. Cannot establish a connection to jdbc:derby:meineDB using (...)derby.EmbeddedDriver (die Datenbank 'meineDB' wurde nicht gefunden)

Kann mir bitte wer helfen was ich falsch mache? - ich hab keine Probleme mit der anforderungen vom Projekt selbst, aber ich muss es als Embedded lösung machen damit ich es weitergeben kann und es eigenständig läuft.

Vielen Dank fürs lesen und für jede Hilfe


----------



## Calli (18. Januar 2010)

Niemand ne idee wie ich ne Embedded DB in Java hinbekomme?


----------



## asks (22. Januar 2010)

Im new Connection Dialog, name auf DB (Embedded) setzen unter Additional Props create=true eintragen.


----------



## Thomas Darimont (25. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

siehe auch:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/268066-kleines-beispiel-zur-verwendung-der-derby-db-java-6-a.html

Gruß Tom


----------

